# new pics



## maximus1006 (Apr 19, 2010)

here are a few pics i just took..give me advise im a cichlid guy im new to stacking live rock lol. let me know what yall think and any advice is cool to. thanks...


>


url=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=4504&ppuser=4305]







[/url]


----------



## maximus1006 (Apr 19, 2010)

sorry for the double picks there i dont know what i did wrong, but any one have a clue what the thing is on top pic on the rock. the thing looks like spageti with water air pockets on the ends lol. Also what is the mushroom or what ever it is in the 2 picks the sponge i think got eatin buy the shrimp....


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

maximus1006 said:


> sorry for the double picks there i dont know what i did wrong, but any one have a clue what the thing is on top pic on the rock. the thing looks like spageti with water air pockets on the ends lol. Also what is the mushroom or what ever it is in the 2 picks the sponge i think got eatin buy the shrimp....


I took care of the double pic... See if you can get a better pic of the stuff in question. Rock work looks awesome, just make sure it all stable. And you can get better light reflection in the tank by adding a back ground. Good job!!!


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

nice rock work, just make sure nothing can easily cause a rock slide


----------



## maximus1006 (Apr 19, 2010)

ill get better pics for yah. Im good at stacking rocks for cichlids lol. One of my tanks is a 55gal demonsoni ill take a pic of the tank so u can see ill put the pic in my albume. But the rock work is awsome! Also i have 2 3 year olds bouncin around the house all over and no rock slide. I only have consernse about the one piece on top in front on the left side. I will be moving that one lol. but i did a good shake on the rocks them self and then the tank. every thing is solid! With the big shelf in there in the middle that piece i didnt know what to do with it lol. Also the corline algie is growing fast wich is weird i thought it would have started on the glass. im not complaing but i thought that was weird.


----------



## nike22 (Apr 15, 2010)

nice rock work, just make sure nothing can easily cause a rock slide


----------



## oceana (Jul 22, 2010)

great rock work mate , is it home made live rock?? x


----------



## nina-zh (Jul 23, 2010)

I think you need aquarium tools such as salinity refractometer to test the salinity of water and aquarium thermometer...to test the temperature of water ,so that your marine live in a comfortable environment ,and away from illness...

Contact detail:
website:Gemological Instrument,Balance,Fiber Inspection Tool,PH-TDS Meter,Magnifier,Light Source,Refractometer,Precision Measurement,microscope,Thermometer,Ultrasonic Cleaner 
Tel:+852-66536346
MSN& Email:[email protected]


----------



## Raimond (Jul 12, 2010)

The tank looks great. I have a large Dogfaced puffer in my tank so my rock looks a bit more interlocked. He tends to bump into it often. Also, I live in earthquake country so I have to check each piece carefully as I add it. I think I have abit too much rock in mine, not the case with your tank.... Great job.


----------



## Bulleyhead (Jul 16, 2010)

great work, it looks amazing


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

nike22 said:


> nice rock work, just make sure nothing can easily cause a rock slide


thanks for copying my post


----------

